# KA24E turbo setup on a hardbody



## Matt5324 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm new on here and was planning on rebuilding a KA24E and doing a high HP turbo setup. I've done some searching and there's a lot of kits out there but I'm not sure whether or not I should do a kit or do a "built-your-own" setup... What are some opinions on the matter? What would be the first stages in reconditioning/rebuilding the block?

I read the thread on turbo charging a KA24E for the 240SX. Is there any difference between that and this, or am I focusing on the model too much instead of the engine? 

Any info would be appreciated. This is my first time tearing into an import vehicle


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Most people who turbo these engines use the 240sx head. It is designed for a better seal. Once you swap the head, you essentially have a 240sx engine.


----------



## Matt5324 (Jun 25, 2015)

Would that change the build at all? I mean, besides the intake and turbo manifold. Also, I've seen these intakes that have giant sideways pipes and then 4 smaller pipes going into the head with what I assume are injectors on the top. Is this the kind of intake I want to use for high power? Or should I do something different?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I only know what I hear from others, Matt.

Check out this guy's build log:

Beater Box Build - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------

